# 2nd amendment-USA Today Poll.



## liv2huntt (Aug 2, 2005)

I voted and passed it on!


----------



## Rice rocket (Aug 4, 2006)

It's a landslide over700000 votes 97% yes 2 no 1 undecided


----------



## xforcek31 (May 19, 2008)

*At heart we are all americans,*



Rice rocket said:


> It's a landslide over700000 votes 97% yes 2 no 1 undecided


and this is one of the founding fundamental foundations of our great nation!!!

:darkbeer:
:darkbeer:
:darkbeer:
:darkbeer:
:darkbeer:
:darkbeer:
:darkbeer:
:darkbeer:
:darkbeer:
:darkbeer:
:darkbeer:
:darkbeer:
:darkbeer:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

i voted


----------



## gpalma (Oct 3, 2007)

Nov 2007 poll.


----------



## XXLnevermis (Mar 1, 2008)

Everyone should go to the NRA website and read all of the details about this.

The US supreme court voted to strike down the appeal by a vote of 5 to 4. This scares the hell out of me. We were one vote away from losing our right to protect ourselves that is a God given right guaranteed to US citizens by the Constitution written by our founding fathers!

Apparently the 97% of the 700,000 respondents in the USA Today poll believe this is a guaranteed right compared to 55% of the members of the US Supreme Court.

God have mercy on us if Obama is elected and is able to appoint any Supreme Court Justices.

Every section of AT should have this posted as a sticky!


----------



## rick64 (Feb 27, 2006)

This is a no brainer, look at how much the DC ban has helped the crime rate there. I'm in DC every week and some parts of it look like a 3rd world country. It doesn't matter what laws the district has, if it doesn't enforce them, they are worthless.


----------



## BeachBow (Jan 6, 2008)

*It's going to happen here!!*

Check out...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=720476

That's where they're heading as fast as they can arrange it.


----------

